# Seoul P7 at DX



## Der Wichtel (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi,
just saw this on DX 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11809

Is it the same emitter as the emitter from the marketplace?

The emitter on DX has "only" a max output of 740 lumens
.
Which bin does the P7 from the marketplace have?


----------



## vincebdx (Mar 22, 2008)

DX : *B*SYPI : 570-740 lm
litemania : *C*SXPI : 740-960 lm

DX : B*SYP*I
litemania : C*SXP*I




DX : 29.25$
litemania : 35$


----------



## Der Wichtel (Mar 22, 2008)

vincebdx said:


> DX : *B*SYPI : 570-740 lm
> litemania : *C*SXPI : 740-960 lm
> 
> DX : B*SYP*I
> ...



I see now. Thank you.

the P7 from Litemania has a much better tint and is also much more effective.
C-Bin: 740.0~960.0
But how can they put a difference of 220 lumen into one binning? A litte bit much, isn't it?


----------



## Ty_Bower (May 30, 2008)

Der Wichtel said:


> C-Bin: 740.0~960.0
> But how can they put a difference of 220 lumen into one binning? A little bit much, isn't it?



It's logarithmic. For the human eye to see a noticable difference, you need to increase the lumens by about 70% (square root of 2 divided by 2). 

So, the difference between 10 lumens and 17 lumens is noticeable, despite it being only 7 lumens. The difference between 100 lumens and 107 lumens is impossible to detect with the human eye, even though it is technically the "same" 7 lumen difference. Your eye would need to see 170 lumens vs. 100 lumens for it to appear to be the same kind of increase that you would see between 17 and 10.

You would have an extremely difficult time detecting the difference between 740 lumens and 960 lumens with your eye. It's only a 30% difference.


----------



## forrest (May 30, 2008)

Kd sells the CSXOI, I guess the difference is the " P" Color ?? It seems they are the only one that says they have them in stock


----------



## forrest (May 30, 2008)

even DX is out of their p7's till 6/6


----------



## Skywise (May 31, 2008)

forrest said:


> Kd sells the CSXOI, I guess the difference is the " P" Color ?? It seems they are the only one that says they have them in stock



DX stock indicator means nothing. Most products are collected from the suppliers *after* the order is place.


----------



## LEDninja (May 31, 2008)

Forget the brightness. Worry about the tint!
SWO is neutral white 6000K
SXO is cool white 7000K
SYP is very blue 9000K - every time I buy something 9000K my eyes hurt - stay away!!!


----------



## forrest (May 31, 2008)

well I guess it will be Kd or fenix since the DX is "syp"! Thanx ninja and fenix is only 30 miles from my house! too bad it's sat. cause they're closed


----------



## rizky_p (Jun 2, 2008)

I bought 3 P7 SWO from KD and the tint is nice. Now they dont sell that bin anymore Only the SXO.


----------



## LEDninja (Jun 2, 2008)

The blue tint in an XO is not annoying.
When I compare an XO and a WO side by side the XO looks white and the WO looks yellow.


----------



## davidt (Jun 14, 2008)

All I have been able to find are either CSXPI from fenix store or CSXOI from kaidomain. How do you guys think these compare? I kind of have an idea of how CSXOI would look, but would the CSXPI look reddish? What tint do most people perfer. I would rather buy from fenix store because they ship pretty quick and I trust them a whole lot more that kaidomain.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 14, 2008)

I agree with LEDninja. I don't mind XO.

I was hoping the tint would be similar to P4s. With P4s WO has a white hotspot with a yellow corona & XO is a cool white with no yellow corona. I don't like the yellow corona so I prefer XO although it's cool. Some of my XOs are warmer than other but still without a yellow corona so I take my chances with XO over WO

With P7s XO still has a yellow corona with a cool hotspot. With XP there's no yellow corona but the tint is on the purple side which I personally do not like. I'd rather have the yellow corona.


----------



## IMSabbel (Jun 14, 2008)

In that pic, the above one was one of the P7 on 21mm stars that DX sells, the bottom one is from the DX 2*18650 P7 flashlight.






So its certainly a C-bin, and has a very nice colour (with the naked eye, the top one seemed more white, the bottom purple-ish). 
If orderning from DX, it would be a bad choice to take the naked one with B-bin vs the C-bin for the same price.


----------



## davidt (Jun 14, 2008)

I like the color of the top shot. More pleasing to the eye than the bottom shot.


----------



## jtr1962 (Jun 14, 2008)

LEDninja said:


> SYP is very blue 9000K - every time I buy something 9000K my eyes hurt - stay away!!!


If the 9000K was tinted somewhat on the other side of the PL line it would be a rather pleasing bluish-green tint. I do agree though that typically purple-tinted high CCT LEDs are rather annoying to look at.


----------

